# Anyone in alabama?



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I wanna start or find an aquarium club but I think its pretty unlikely....

It'd be great if I could find someone to go half on shipping costs and trade fish and plants...

So PM me if your interested.


----------



## ron clifton (Apr 15, 2010)

*Fish clubs*

there is a new club forming in Nashville this week ....I dont know where you are in Ala. Im in north Ala so its not too far for me to drive for the comradrie in fishiness


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm in central alabama... Tuscaloosa actually. so it's a bit far for me. :/


----------

